# 48 hour shipping?



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone has any experience with shipping fish for more than one day in duration. They would go from one location to another (24 hrs) then be sent to the final destination (24 hrs). I know it's risky and not recommended but has anyone tried?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes I have had lots of experience shipping all across canada. As far as BC. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not just ship for next business day?

All of our livestock goes Fed-Ex next day delivery.

If you need any help shipping just let us know and we can assist.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks... PMs sent.


----------

